# Nascido e criado até à tropa



## 2007Ciça Espanha

Bom dia a todos 

Estou a ler um texto publicado em Portugal ("..., natural de Idanha-a-Nova, onde foi nascido e criado até à tropa, deixou um dia a terra que o viu crescer para..."). Preciso saber o que significa "nascido e criado até à tropa".

Desde já aí vão os meus agradecimentos!

Abraços


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Desconfio que queira dizer que nasceu e foi criado até a fase adulta/adolescente.
Nunca ouvi essa expressão no Brasil, mas respondi por dedução.


----------



## Vanda

Dá a entender que foi criado até a idade de ir para o exército, que seria como nós brasileiros diríamos.


----------



## Outsider

Concordo com a Vanda.


----------



## Mangato

En español, en otro tiempo, diríamos *criado hasta la mili*.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Vanda foi o que eu pensei, mas desconfio que tenha sido usada mais como uma expressão para a entrada da fase adulta.


----------



## Carfer

Quer dizer que nasceu e cresceu em Idanha-a-Nova até à idade do serviço militar. Idanha é um concelho pequeno, que não tinha guarnição militar, pelo que os seus naturais tinham sempre de sair de lá quando iam para a tropa. Aliás, duma forma geral, a maioria das jovens cumpria o serviço militar em localidade diferente daquela em que vivia.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

então a expressão até a tropa foi utilizada ao pé da letra mesmo, foi criado até atingir a idade de ir servir ao exército?

Mas acho que poderia ser usada em outro contexto para dizer que ele foi criado ate a idade adulta? ate a maioridade?


----------



## Carfer

WAMORZINHO said:


> Mas acho que poderia ser usada em outro contexto para dizer que ele foi criado ate a idade adulta? ate a maioridade?


 
Não, seguramente que neste caso o sentido é literal (até ao momento em que saiu para ir fazer o serviço militar). Em tempos não muito recuados, muitos homens saíam pela primeira vez das suas terras quando iam para a tropa. Não deixa, porém, de ser verdade que isso equivalia à passagem à idade adulta.


----------



## Outsider

Talvez seja bom lembrar que até há não muitos anos todos os homens portugueses tinham obrigatoriamente de se apresentar para serviço militar quando atingiam a idade adulta. Não sei se no Brasil também é assim.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Não sei se estou errada, mas aqui no Brasil eles devem se apresentar mas o exercito que escolhe quem vai servir.
Eu acho!


----------



## Mangato

Aqui na Espanha, acho que também em Portugal, a incorporação ao serviço militar era, há não muitos anos,  para os homens que moravam no meio rural, o final duma etapa vital, e a permanência na tropa, um parêntese. Acho que até à tropa, quer dizer até o final dessa etapa inicial.


----------



## Tomby

"até à tropa" = "_hasta entrar en quintas_" [espanhol], quer dizer, até a idade para entrar no exército.
TT.


----------

